# changer plusieurs nom de fichiers



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

Bonjour 

je rencontre un petit problème actuelement sur une distrib linux, il se trouve que je vien de poster un grand nombre de fichier sur mon linux, et une extention (,v) et venu se gréfer a tout mes fichier (il venais d'un CVS) donc je cherche déséspérement un commande qui pourrais changer toute mes extention en virant ce (,v) mais récurcivement dans tout mes répertoire exemple:

index.xml,v en index.xml

et je n'ai pas envis de tout me tapper avec des mv lol 

bon je vous remerci par avance

ciaoooo


----------



## genemartin (25 Mars 2005)

tiré du magazine login  Login (décembre 2004 : introduction à bash) et en une seule ligne:
cd dans ton directory et  rape dans terminal:

ls *.xml,v | sed "s/\(.*\)\.xml/mv '&' '\1.xml'/" | sh

c'est très rapide


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

ouai , c pas mal, mais ça ne permet pas de modifier les fichiers dans les sous répertoires  

moi je vien d'assayer un truc comme ça: 

find . -name "*,v" -exec mv {} `echo {} | sed "s/',v'/''/g"` \;

mais ça ne marche pas ....  

donc si quelqu'un a la commande miracle ça serais cool  

ciaooo et marci d'avance


----------



## kabutop (25 Mars 2005)

Yo,

for i in `find . -name "*,v"`; do mv $i `echo $i | sed -es/,v//`; done

A+


----------

